# Switched to Campagnolo, and I'll never look back.



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

Made the jump to Campy Record 11 on my CAAD9 this week. A buddy and I were up until 4am (started around 11pm.) at our shop installing my new gruppo, not a bad way to spend a Wednesday night. To quote Jeremy Clarkson "It's like weening a baby off mother's milk and straight onto Port". 

I have Cannondale Hollowgram cranks, and I replaced to the mkV chainrings with Praxis Works Classic 53/39 rings for the 11s and so far they've performed beautifully, but then again it's only been a week. It's so satisfying to be able finally get the bike set up with all the components I've wanted for quite some time now. Got her down to 16.57 lbs.

Eddy Merckx famously said "Don't buy upgrades, ride up grades", but we're all entitled to a little bit of fun eh?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

How you liking those thumb levers?


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

T K said:


> How you liking those thumb levers?


They definitely know what they're doing in Vicenza. :thumbsup:


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks, I'm getting ready to order some Veloce shifters for my older steel Bianchi project. Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

T K said:


> Thanks, I'm getting ready to order some Veloce shifters for my older steel Bianchi project. Guess I'll find out soon enough.


You'll definitely have to post pics when it's done. I thought it would've taken me longer to get used to a new shifting 
style coming from Shimano, but I picked it up right away. Reaching the thumb levers from the drops is no big deal either. I think you'll be really happy with it.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ultrasaurus said:


> You'll definitely have to post pics when it's done. I* thought it would've taken me longer to get used to a new shifting **style coming from Shimano*, but I picked it up right away. Reaching the thumb levers from the drops is no big deal either. I think you'll be really happy with it.


All the levers move in the same direction that the chain moves for each shift....


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

flatlander_48 said:


> All the levers move in the same direction that the chain moves for each shift....


Funny you mention this. I am trying to convert my girlfriend from Shimano to Campag, so I lent her one of my bikes. When she asked how the shifters worked, this is exactly how I explained it to her and she loved both the explanation and the method.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

flatlander_48 said:


> All the levers move in the same direction that the chain moves for each shift....


Exactly, which is why it is indeed better.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

flatlander_48 said:


> All the levers move in the same direction that the chain moves for each shift....


Interesting....I've never thought of it that way. I still don't like the thumb shifters :arf:


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

BunnV said:


> Interesting....I've never thought of it that way. I still don't like the thumb shifters :arf:


It's the difference between _Intuitive_ and _Counter-intuitive_....


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

That's how I feel about Shimano Vs Sram. The Sram being the more intuitive. Can't wait to see what Campy is all about.


----------



## steveo07 (Mar 4, 2012)

My new Chorus groupset goes on my Kuota this Thursday to replace my shimano 105.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I do loves me some Campy levers:


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Me too, love my Campy group and wheels.

PAX


----------

